# GF Wire



## banjags (Jan 23, 2008)

Anyone have any idea as to what the content would be on gold filled wire. I am looking at buying some. It is 26 and 18 gauge. about a 50 gram lot.


----------



## lazersteve (Jan 23, 2008)

Depending on the rating (1/20, 10/40 etc.) and karat it runs about 2.5-5% average.

Steve


----------



## banjags (Jan 23, 2008)

would it be worth buying for $14?


----------



## lazersteve (Jan 23, 2008)

Banjags,

Figure 2.5% x 100 grams = 2.5 grams of gold per 100 grams give or take.

So 50 grams would yield 1.25 grams.

At todays spot that's 

1.25 grams x 28.65 $/gram = $35.10 

That would be a yes at $14 assuming 50 grams of 1/20 12 kt GF wire.

Steve


----------



## Anonymous (May 1, 2008)

so does that work the same for gold filled jewelry and old g.filled watch cases ...any money in that stuff I turn it down all the time if so how much should I pay... besides as little as possible :lol:


----------



## Harold_V (May 1, 2008)

p schmidt said:


> so does that work the same for gold filled jewelry and old g.filled watch cases ...any money in that stuff I turn it down all the time if so how much should I pay... besides as little as possible :lol:



The problem with jewelry, especially watch cases, is the gold is what is worn away. It's not uncommon to find old watches that have virtually all of the gold missing, with the base metal clearly showing. Your philosophy of paying as little as possible is a good one. GF is a good source of gold, but you have to get it for a low price. If in doubt, a quick test with nitric acid will expose what is gold, and what isn't. 

Harold


----------

